# satellite tv in abruzzo



## galileo (Aug 2, 2010)

Our renovation near Carpineto Sinello is now complete and we are beginning to look at kitting out the house. I'd like to get satellite TV installed using a large dish but have been advised that line-of-sight issues might prevent access to most of the channels. Any advice would be welcomed. Thanks 
G


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

we tryed to get english satelite tv many hundreds of eros may sizes of dishes manet tecnicos got it for 1 day when conditions were perfect 
gave up bit the bullet and got italan sky most programs will change to english or american if they are made in this lingo 
exept top gear that will not change somtimes and to hear one italian in mono tunes doing al the voices is terible as is the tranlation 
ring up sky you say worst thing you can do its pay by the minute run by idiots who tell you lies like top gear was made in italian 
Having said thatsome people have succes bringing a sat box from england and get a few programs but you need to be a tecno


----------



## galileo (Aug 2, 2010)

*sat tv*

Thanks for advice. We intend to bring sat box with us and get large dish in Italy. My son can do set up (he thinks) but a friend told me that it may not be possible to get a signal from satellite. Guess it's a case of suck it and see. thanks again
G



galileo said:


> Our renovation near Carpineto Sinello is now complete and we are beginning to look at kitting out the house. I'd like to get satellite TV installed using a large dish but have been advised that line-of-sight issues might prevent access to most of the channels. Any advice would be welcomed. Thanks
> G


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

i have sky tv and wouldn't be without it especially in the winter. most of the usual programmes are repeats but even at that not too bad and the sports coverage is good. as said before there is a facility to change from italian to english


----------



## granita (Dec 26, 2009)

http://www.filmon.com/tv/themes/filmontv/img/filmon_tv_logo_white.png
provate qui! basta collegare il computer alla televisione.


----------



## granita (Dec 26, 2009)

granita said:


> http://www.filmon.com/tv/themes/filmontv/img/filmon_tv_logo_white.png
> provate qui! basta collegare il computer alla televisione.


Watch Streaming Movies and live TV in HD. Watch Football and Compare us to Hulu, Zattoo and TVCatchup.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

galileo said:


> Thanks for advice. We intend to bring sat box with us and get large dish in Italy. My son can do set up (he thinks) but a friend told me that it may not be possible to get a signal from satellite. Guess it's a case of suck it and see. thanks again
> G


You don't say what satellite or service you want to watch.

SKY UK should be okay. Assuming you have a clear view to the south west at about 42 degrees of elevation. Likely don't need a big dish either.

OTOH if you are thinking about Freesat I personally wouldn't invest too much into it. They have been changing satellites. The new ones are more focused on the UK.


----------

